# antojitos (comida mexicana)



## Sr.Mendoza

Hola,

¿Alguien puede ayudarme a traduccir la palabra "antojitos"?

Sé que viene de antojo, y tiene que ver con la comida mexicana, típica del ingrediente maíz y demás. 

Pero no es un _snack, appetizer, tapa,_ etc.

¿Qué es en realidad, la forma más concreta de traducirla al inglés?  

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Kaitos

Cuando la comida es tradicional de un país, tengo
entendido q se mantiene el nombre y entre parentesis puedes dar
una explicación de lo qué es.


----------



## fenixpollo

Para saber la mejor manera de traducirlo, vas a tener que explicarnos exactamente lo que es.





			
				Sr.Mendoza said:
			
		

> Pero no es un _snack, appetizer, tapa,_ etc.


entonces.... ¿qué es?


----------



## Sr.Mendoza

Antojitos se usa comunmente en México. Antojitos viene de la palabra "antojo", la cual significa, en mi opinión, "comida universal de gusto popular". Sabemos que nosotros los mexicanos, como también la gente que visita México o come comida tradicionalmente mexicana en cualquier lugar del mundo, la reconoce por su historia, trayectoria y gusto placentero. Entonces, como ya alguien lo describió anteriormente: "Los antojitos" son los platillos de la "vitamina T", aquellos que se preparan con "maíz". Entre ellos se pueden mencionar: "tacos, tortas," tripas, "tostadas," agua de 'tamarindo,' etc. Son también productos llenos de grasa, no muy saludables. 
Las siguientes palabras no son correctas:
1. tapas: se aplica a meriendas, la cual tampoco es aplicable aquí.
2. aperitivos: no son entredas de una comida.
3. comida chatarra? Podría aplicarse, pero ofenderse a mucha gente que la come, entre ella millones de hispanos. Además comida chatarra tiene otra conotación diferente en inglés. Antojitos no es "fast food."
4. Entremeses es lo mismo que appetizers, osea entradas.
5. Creo que usaré snacks, aunque en realidad pierde el contexto.
6. O quizás debería traducirlo como: comida típica mexicana o comida tradicionalmente mexicana???
7. Cualquier recomendación, se las agradeceré muchísimo.


----------



## Kaitos

*Antojitos - Little Whims*

_Antojitos_ (literally, little cravings or whims) are the true Mexican Fast Food. Available from street booths and carts, by wandering vendors, and restaurants, these little gems are never far away. 

Fuente: http://www.playa.info/playa-del-carmen-info-mexican-food.html


----------



## Sr.Mendoza

Kaitos said:
			
		

> *Antojitos - Little Whims*
> 
> _Antojitos_ (literally, little cravings or whims) are the true Mexican Fast Food. Available from street booths and carts, by wandering vendors, and restaurants, these little gems are never far away.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. That's it! Wow, what would I do without you guys?


----------



## Irethtook

De hecho, a lo que le llamas true Mexican Fast Food aquí en México es "puestos". Ya sea "puestos de tacos", etc.

"Antojitos" también puede ser un gran restaurante. Por ejemplo "Antojitos de Puebla" es comida típica de Puebla.


----------



## fenixpollo

Unas ideas: *Comfort food*; home cooking; traditional treats

Espero que te ayuden.  

Saludos.


----------



## Sr.Mendoza

Irethtook said:
			
		

> De hecho, a lo que le llamas true Mexican Fast Food aquí en México es "puestos". Ya sea "puestos de tacos", etc.
> 
> "Antojitos" también puede ser un gran restaurante. Por ejemplo "Antojitos de Puebla" es comida típica de Puebla.


 
Buena aclaración.  Sin embargo, "little whims or cravings" sí aplica a "antojitos" como mejor posible traducción.

Gracias!


----------



## Sr.Mendoza

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Unas ideas: *Comfort food*; home cooking; traditional treats
> 
> Espero que te ayuden.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Sí, pero estos términos tienden a ser más universales, no representativos de la palabra, la cual es tradicionalmente un regionalismo mexicano.


----------



## Kevyn_Arnold

Sr.Mendoza said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> ¿Alguien puede ayudarme a traduccir la palabra "antojitos"?
> 
> Sé que viene de antojo, y tiene que ver con la comida mexicana, típica del ingrediente maíz y demás.
> 
> Pero no es un _snack, appetizer, tapa,_ etc.
> 
> ¿Qué es en realidad, la forma más concreta de traducirla al inglés?
> 
> Muchas gracias.


No es sólo de Mx, también en otros países se les conoce como antojítos a cualquier comida de la que uno tenga ganas en ese momento, con mayor frecuencia se da en mujeres gestantes: "Amor, tengo *antojitos* de una hamburguesa (siendo las 3:00 a.m.)" o "cuando una persona pasa por una panadería, ve en el mostrador un pastel y dice "se me ha *antojado* una torta (de cumpleaños)"


----------



## Sr.Mendoza

Kevyn_Arnold said:
			
		

> No es sólo de Mx, también en otros países se les conoce como antojítos a cualquier comida de la que uno tenga ganas en ese momento, con mayor frecuencia se da en mujeres gestantes: "Amor, tengo *antojitos* de una hamburguesa (siendo las 3:00 a.m.)" o "cuando una persona pasa por una panadería, ve en el mostrador un pastel y dice "se me ha *antojado* una torta (de cumpleaños)"


 
Muy cierto....


----------



## fenixpollo

Sr.Mendoza said:
			
		

> Buena aclaración. Sin embargo, "little whims or cravings" sí aplica a "antojitos" como mejor posible traducción.


"little whims" no tiene sentido y necesitaría una explicación para que los lectores supieran que se trata de comida. _Cravings_ tal vez se entendería mejor.

En inglés americano, "comfort food" no es una traducción literal, pero es la traducción figurativa mas entendible -- porque una traducción literal no se entendería tan bien.


----------



## dauda98

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> "little whims" no tiene sentido y necesitaría una explicación para que los lectores supieran que se trata de comida. _Cravings_ tal vez se entendería mejor.
> 
> En inglés americano, "comfort food" no es una traducción literal, pero es la traducción figurativa mas entendible -- porque una traducción literal no se entendería tan bien.


 
I agree.   "little whims" makes no sense in English.  It's toooooo literal.  At least comfort food makes sense.  However, I'm not sure I associate comfort food with fast food.  Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Sr.Mendoza

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> "little whims" no tiene sentido y necesitaría una explicación para que los lectores supieran que se trata de comida. _Cravings_ tal vez se entendería mejor.
> 
> En inglés americano, "comfort food" no es una traducción literal, pero es la traducción figurativa mas entendible -- porque una traducción literal no se entendería tan bien.


 
Una aclaración:

La traducción que busco es para el índice de un libro de cocina:

Introducción...
Bebidas...
Sopas...
Ensaladas...
Antojitos...???? Little cravings then?
...
...


----------



## dauda98

No. You can't say little cravings, whims, or anything like that. It's too strange! It doesn't even make sense to put "cravings" as an entry in a recipe book. Your just going to have to choose between snacks, appetizers, quick meals, etc. In fact, if it is for a recipe book then comfort food would also sound odd. Sorry, but the idea your trying to create is non-transferable into the English culture.


----------



## mazbook

Antojitos *as used in México *would translate as "typical dishes" or "traditional dishes" ("of México or other place name) more often than "fast food".


----------



## gotitadeleche

We call them *cravings *when a pregnant women wants something odd to eat or at odd hours of the night (ex: 3:00 am) or when someone has a desire for a certain type of food. P.ej.: Man, I've got a craving for something sweet! But cravings describes the _feeling _of the person, not the food itself.

Snack is the only word that I can think of for the food itself.


----------



## dauda98

mazbook said:
			
		

> Antojitos *as used in México *would translate as "typical dishes" or "traditional dishes" ("of México or other place name) more often than "fast food".


 
That sounds fine to me. At least it makes sense in English.  However, traditional dishes would sound better.


----------



## Irethtook

¿Qué "snacks" no significa "aperitivos" o "botanas"? I agree with mazbook, maybe "typical dishes" or "traditional dishes" is better.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Many restaurants and bars in the USA use the word antojitos. The word is recognized in its untranslated form. I would leave it just as it is.


----------



## mazbook

Also, *in México, *it's always used to refer to single-serving, single-plate dishes of some main entrée without any side dishes such as vegetables, rice, potatoes, etc.  More than a snack, less than a full meal.


----------



## mazbook

In the U.S., bars in particular, antojitos is used the same as tapas (botanas en México) meaning snacks/finger food.


----------



## Ceridwen

Sr.Mendoza said:
			
		

> Muy cierto....


 
Toda la razón, "antojitos" no sólo se conoce en México, en otros países como Chile, "antojo" o su diminutivo "antojito" se refiere a algo que quieres comer o hacer (principalmente) por gusto. 
Ahora respecto de lo que se pregunta, si se refiere a un tipo "específico de comida" no se traduce porque es como traducir el nombre de una persona, si quieres especificar ponlo entre paréntesis (la traducción, pero no el nombre, no el "_antojitos_"_)_


----------



## Sr.Mendoza

dauda98 said:
			
		

> No. You can't say little cravings, whims, or anything like that. It's too strange! It doesn't even make sense to put "cravings" as an entry in a recipe book. Your just going to have to choose between snacks, appetizers, quick meals, etc. In fact, if it is for a recipe book then comfort food would also sound odd. Sorry, but the idea your trying to create is non-transferable into the English culture.


 

Snacks will be used. Thank you so much!


----------



## fenixpollo

Irethtook said:
			
		

> ¿Qué "snacks" no significa "aperitivos" o "botanas"? I agree with mazbook, maybe "typical dishes" or "traditional dishes" is better.


 No, for me, "snacks" does not mean "aperitifs" or "appetizers". A snack is a small treat (fruit, pastry, candy, cookie, cracker) eaten between meals -- not something to accompany a meal. 

_I ate traditional mexican food for lunch at noon -- you know, tacos and stuff -- but I was hungry again at 2:00 p.m., so I had a carrot for a snack._

Saludos.


----------



## lforestier

To me, Antojitos can be translated to "Fun Foods" even though it's not an exact translation. 
Careful if your audience is not Mexican, because what I  call antojitos is usually not a main plate but a little appetizer or dessert which I would eat on a whim. 
http://www.antojitos.com/


----------



## Keikikoka

What about tasty treats?


----------



## fenixpollo

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> No, para mí, "snacks" no significa "aperitifs" o "appetizers". Un "snack" es algo pequeño (fruta, pastel galleta, dulce, etc.) que se come entre comidas -- no es algo para acompañar una comida.


Pensándolo otra vez, tengo otra idea: *traditional favorites *o *traditional Mexican favorites*.  ¿Qué tal?


----------



## Sr.Mendoza

Bottom line:  

As it pertains to refelct Mexican's antojitos: If translated into English: _Snacks_, _traditional _or_ typical dishes_, and _antojitos_ when appropriate.

Gracias a todos por su ayuda.


----------



## Sr.Mendoza

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Pensándolo otra vez, tengo otra idea: *traditional favorites *o *traditional Mexican favorites*. ¿Qué tal?


 

I like it. Thanks.


----------



## Smitch18

In the context you describe, I would put 'tapas', a word that has become a part of English. The other possibility is to leave it as 'antojitos' since, according to a comment above, Americans are now familiar with the word. My headache is how to translate it when referring to a filled roll bought from a corner store.


----------

